# Milty's Mardi Gras Special



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got a good start today, on the Mardi Gras custom. Another Castaway 8' spinning rod. The purple seat and gimbal will show better in natural light. Think I want to taper down the upper end of the foregrip some more. Coming soon to a knocker rig near you. Wish I had the skills to make these grips, but don't have a good lathe. They are custom made by Billy Vivona in Staten Island, guy is remarkable.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got the wrap done today, still have to pack a few gaps. The butt-end tie-off will get the sad/happy mask decal, and the tip-end tie-off will serve as the underwrap for the KR stripper guide.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet, ill take 3 please.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Another Masterpiece....unreal...


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Packed and ready for color preserver, and epoxy.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Final photos.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Few more.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

If I flash you, will you toss me one??   

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> If I flash you, will you toss me one??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 Absolutely. As long as a 500 buck bill falls out of your shirt when you show me the tatas! :thumbup:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Man I can't believe people actually fish with rods that look like this. Very nice!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

bdyboarder86 said:


> Man I can't believe people actually fish with rods that look like this. Very nice!


 I get that, but don't need it to just hang on a wall. If you can't fish it, what's the point?


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Got a good start today, on the Mardi Gras custom. Another Castaway 8' spinning rod. The purple seat and gimbal will show better in natural light. Think I want to taper down the upper end of the foregrip some more. Coming soon to a knocker rig near you. Wish I had the skills to make these grips, but don't have a good lathe. They are custom made by Billy Vivona in Staten Island, guy is remarkable.


Beautiful Rod!!! I have heard a lot about you and your work... I get my haircut up there at cuts by us...
Unbelievable craftsmanship on some of pics that I have seen... Truly !

I'd love to link up with you some time...


----------

